# Добавление Контекстного меню в браузер Хроме поиск в гоогл.



## Alex1983

Всем привет.

Ребята подскажите пожалуйста как можно в контекстное меню (РКМ) в браузере гуглхром добавить меню поиск в гоогл?
Поиск в яндекс есть, а вот в гоогл нет.


P.S. Извиняюсь если не в том разделе написал.


----------



## Alex1983

Что бы и поик в яндексе был и в гоогле.


----------



## Sandor

Привет!



Чугуев написал(а):


> в контекстное меню (РКМ) в браузере гуглхром


А в каком месте браузера это должно быть?


----------



## Кирилл

Волей судьбы у нас есть подобное решение...
Плагин SafeZone для браузеров на базе Chrome 0.3


----------

